# All alone thread



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm all alone.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Me too...I think me and my girlfriend are done. She started talking about "im going to come get my stuff from your house" acting like she wants to break up with me, so I hung up on her...Looks like I may be single again..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

damn that sucks


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats bro!!!

im all alone too cause i think NJ is dead in the AQHU


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm all alone.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

........self armed, prepare for battle


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> I'm all alone.











[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im emo and alone









where are my razor blades


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alone at 2:30 EST?


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

all alone and single? Get that phoen book and call the ex.

1 of the 5 tips from some male magazine on getting more sex.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

tonggi said:


> all alone and single? Get that phoen book and call the ex.
> 
> 1 of the 5 tips from some male magazine on getting more sex.


ahahahahahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

aqhu is empty again :sad:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im alone.............. well you know what that means


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im stalking you, but youre hard to catch.. come to AQHU!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> im stalking you, but youre hard to catch.. come to AQHU!!


what the hell is aqhu


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the 2000 pgs long thread


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how come u want me in there? most of RIP always is trying to get me out of there and now im getting invited........... feels like the RIP is giving me the VIP

definatly all alone............. not even 1 rip member in the rip forum.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if one is all olone one should always go to the AQHU.

and everyone is invited... but ill let you think youre VIP :rasp:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

tops


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

congrats for the tops....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'm alone.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol liar!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm all alone.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

all alone.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

STFU!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

When Batman and Robin were gay and alone...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Silence said:


> When Batman and Robin were gay and alone...










well Batman is called The Dark Knight.. hmmm very similar to The Lord of Darkness.. it all makes sense now


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> When Batman and Robin were gay and alone...










well Batman is called The Dark Knight.. hmmm very similar to The Lord of Darkness.. it all makes sense now








[/quote]

Good try, but useless. The Dark Knight and the Lord of Darkness have nothing in common. The Dark Knight which precisely in this conversation being Batman is a man who uses a dark symbol to strike fear in the minds of the criminals. To appear bigger as fear is one of the greatest weapons, it clouds so easily...paralyzes you.

Whereas The Lord of Darkness, is truly that Being...whom brings true terror and destruction, no drama from Him you will see. And however Batman tries to appear bigger, scarier...in the end he fails anyway before the eyes of the human race as he appears from a Dark Knight to a Retard Knight.

Like this one...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well now im alone. god damn i hate you guys...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

silence youre lucky im too lazy to type long attacks like you

and that batman shark gif is sweet


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> silence youre lucky im too lazy to type long attacks like you
> 
> and that batman shark gif is sweet


There is no short, no long, my friend. Unless you make it so in your mind, if you realize there is no long...then you will type the 'long' as you will type the 'short'.

Now speaking of Batman, there are those that have to wear a cover upon them to make them appear as something they choose to appear. In this case, Batman...but then there are those that do not need the cover to appear as such a being, because they are just enough as they are..

Like this one.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im all alone


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Me too...I think me and my girlfriend are done. She started talking about "im going to come get my stuff from your house" acting like she wants to break up with me, so I hung up on her...Looks like I may be single again..


Aww I'm sorry I know exactly how that feels


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Me too...I think me and my girlfriend are done. She started talking about "im going to come get my stuff from your house" acting like she wants to break up with me, so I hung up on her...Looks like I may be single again..


Aww I'm sorry I know exactly how that feels








[/quote]
pink what ring size are you..........


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

joey said:


> Me too...I think me and my girlfriend are done. She started talking about "im going to come get my stuff from your house" acting like she wants to break up with me, so I hung up on her...Looks like I may be single again..


Aww I'm sorry I know exactly how that feels








[/quote]
pink what ring size are you..........








[/quote]

Awww 4.5-5









hehe


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wo whats up gurl, i had a dream about you last night......


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


>


and you were naked


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ewwww, that was ur fiance


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Ewwww, that was ur fiance


she was there too


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"crickets"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


>


x2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think were alone now, there doesnt seem to be anyone around, i think were alone now, the beating of our hearts is the only sound
i think were alone now, there doesnt seem to be anyone around (alone nowwwww) i think were alone now, there doesnt seem to be anyone around(alone nowwww)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

tiffany


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Has anybody ever seen the movie "The Legend of Billie Jean"?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thhe beating of our hearts is the only sound


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im all alone


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

still alone


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> tiffany


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"crickets"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> "crickets"


x2


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

crickets?  WTF


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ive been abandoned


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NO!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^
whoring his way to piss yellow skulls


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

yellow skulls?

I'm all alone


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I feel so lonely and hopeless


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> I feel so lonely and hopeless


you are


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^Ugh!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hes only joking pink.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^Ugh!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/feels lonely without being lonley !!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im soo cold, hold me?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im soo cold, hold me?










for some reason i think ur post was realy funny!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im soo cold, hug me?!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I'm all alone! I wanna hug!!11!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

losers


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> I'm all alone! I wanna hug!!11!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think were alone now, there doesnt seem to be anyone around


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Silence said:


> I'm all alone! I wanna hug!!11!!!


[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

since youre all so miserable and alone you should all take part in a mass suicide... let joey go first to show ya how its done


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hello?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> hello?


your mean


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> hello?


hI


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> hello?


hI








[/quote]
bye


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

triple sad ToPs

quadruple


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you not alone!!

never mind....I have to go


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So....

alone again.









now I know how the other team forums feel


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

yea...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Team RIP rulez


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/uppercutes the fact that I was just in one











acestro said:


> Team RIP rulez


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah... I was too.









At least I know I'm not missing much.









/returns to AQHU....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I' all alone with no friends to share my feelings. I want a hug


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> I' all alone with no friends to share my feelings. I want a hug


go hug a tree


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

alone in the shadows of death again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/but is happy self was here for 2200 dash!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you arent alone.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> you arent alone.


Where'd you go?









Now I'm really alone.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im still here!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im all alone!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

what's going on?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww Relax everybody I am HERE


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PINK YOURE NOT HERE!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

am I alone?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

deedni


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lonely ToPs

/waits for beginning of CORey/acestro crusade against cola....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joins crusade! but is also all alone..

/isnt worried, ace did a good job ownig da coke while i was gone!

/drinks a gallon of water jut to spite the coke industrie!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

now im alone. with my coke minions. they will come for you. you will fall by their hand.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

cheer up buddy. your not alone. wanna a hug?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no you f*cking spammer


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> no you f*cking spammer


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> no you f*cking spammer


thanks alot charlie :maad:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joeys got shotgun in the short bus


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> joeys got shotgun in the short bus


rockin timbz like ass


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> joeys got shotgun in the short bus


rockin timbz like ass
[/quote]
warning #2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> joins crusade! but is also all alone..
> 
> /isnt worried, ace did a good job ownig da coke while i was gone!
> 
> /drinks a gallon of water jut to spite the coke industrie!


/drinks water as well

/kicks the kid singing "I'd like to buy the world a coke"

/eats this kid's intestines

/looks around

/goes to AQHU for a little bit...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its pretty lonely right now


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/feels lonely'

/doens't like said feeling

/ugh! lonly-ness!

/


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> /feels lonely'
> 
> /doens't like said feeling
> 
> ...


Im all alone


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mee 2


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ditto ^^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think im alone now, it doesnt seem to be any pink around


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you are not alone


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> you are not alone


i think ima alone now


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

joey said:


> you are not alone


i think ima alone now
[/quote]
no you are not!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> you are not alone


i think ima alone now
[/quote]
no you are not!
[/quote]
yes....i am


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sneaks up behind PinK

/wonders where the big latin booty is?









/uppercuts self


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Estoy solita boooooooo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no culo?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Calla

or is it caya


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

<<******


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^^


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

pink those guys have nothing on me!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I'm all alone


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

not a single rip member on the site exept me...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/secretly loves this thread


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^same here


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

/openly hates this thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you would say that.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i would.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Sola


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/is alone

/finds this very tempting

/leaves

wait...

should I leave?









/sits in chair.....longing for a purpose


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=290


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

good one


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is alone


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OHHH HOME ON THE RANGE...WHERE THE TRIGG AND THE ANTOLOPE PLAY....HEZ HERE ALONE...GIVE A DOGGY HIS BONE!!! AND LET HIM SMOKE CRHONIC ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> good one












maybe I got the pasword.









/goes in invisable mode

/is alone

i think


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

shifty! alignment!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Been awfully quiet in here today......








kinda bored.......


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/is alone









/leaves


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....to play with his truck?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> ....to play with his truck?


...and to play with sister's make-up


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

is alone


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/is Mis Lonley!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

is alone









/goes play with trucks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

where is everybody


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

where is everybody


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone care to guess who has the most posts in this thread?









funny ToPs?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Anyone care to guess who has the most posts in this thread?


jim you loser


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Wack..................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wiggity wiggity wiggity wack :nod:


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> wiggity wiggity wiggity wack :nod:










everytime i hear that reminds me of this.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

everyones gone...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....not.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

although PinK, Timbz, and Trigga all are lurking around.... I cant find them.

/kicks jim in tha nuts


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/kicks ace in the anus


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/slaps random person


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

el oh el


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> /slaps random person


This put a smile on my face...haha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

boo


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/not scared of trigga


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

alone


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RockinTimbz & Trigga.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

/is all alone with a picture of a horse


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

i want a fat fishy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jwill0486 wich bus do you drive to school?


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> jwill0486 wich bus do you drive to school?


the little blue one








plus i like rb32 to pic i think it be cool to have a fat fishy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jwill0486 said:


> jwill0486 wich bus do you drive to school?


the little blue one








plus i like rb32 to pic i think it be cool to have a fat fishy
[/quote]

oh man you dont know it, but you just made my day!!!!!!


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> jwill0486 wich bus do you drive to school?


the little blue one








plus i like rb32 to pic i think it be cool to have a fat fishy
[/quote]

oh man you dont know it, but you just made my day!!!!!!









[/quote]

your welcome very much so 
this is wat happens when your stuck in a tiny room with only a computer for entertainment the office is bad the office is BAd .. THE OFFICE IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

go to the a quick heads up thread, your buddy jim is whaiting for you..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

dezboy said:


> /is all alone with a picture of a horse












What's with this blue bus character?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jwill0486 said:


> jwill0486 wich bus do you drive to school?


the little blue one








plus i like rb32 to pic i think it be cool to have a fat fishy
[/quote]

so you ride a in a shortbus









.................................................

is alone.

/its cold in here


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats just wrong...

wonders what happens when his father sees that pic, as he surfs random porn site forum thing at work...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

the yellow shortbus > the little blue bus


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I just want some company... too much people but no post


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> I just want some company... too much people but no post


little blue bus is my 76 f 250 i drive here to work


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> ^


so how is everyone today


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

everybody split!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

eat a dick.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

eat a bunless hotdog


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

do what to who for how many cookies?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> eat a bunless hotdog


with ketchup?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> eat a bunless hotdog


with ketchup?








[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

at least eat the hot dog on a piece of white bread folded around the dog... ok that sounded


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

one to talk to oo man









one to talk to oo man


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Lost In A Empty Sea Of Nothingness.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you have me


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wait... no one's alone here, why are we posting?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

aloness suxor 1337


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

noone is here


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> wait... no one's alone here, why are we posting?


To let them know we were here.... loneley


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm lonelier then a fat kid at the high school dance....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sounds like you have some expierence with that


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

oops i meant to put this smiley :laugh: ... hahaha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> sounds like you have some expierence with that :laugh:


hey i was fit in high school darn it.

too bad im not now.....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

saturday afternoon loneliness


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

not alone.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alone.









and missed the dash.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

+1


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

no body loves me, everybody hates me, I think I'll go eat some WWWOOORRRMMSSS!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Geis said:


> no body loves me, everybody hates me, I think I'll go eat some WWWOOORRRMMSSS!


I'm afraid there's no othere choice....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Geis said:


> no body loves me, everybody hates me, I think I'll go eat some WWWOOORRRMMSSS!











I've hear this b-fore.... but in spanish....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nobody likes me, everybody hates me, that's why I pack my GUN

sorry, had a Scrap5000 moment









actually that's from a crappy old rap song


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i is alone


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

eat a dick.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

whait thats NJ's phrase!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no its mine.... now go eat a dick.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NO!!!!!

i will not fall for your sic ghey plans!!!

SPINNER!

NOW U GO EAT A TUNA!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/beheads tuna


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its a start


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

loneley, I am Mss loneley, I've got no body but my own oooooowwwwwwwnnn!!


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

helllow all how is this today


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

it is how it is


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

if you two are talking to one anorther then you arent alone....... LIARS!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

alone, and missed another dash


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> alone, and missed another dash


but i si alone in my own little world its o so dark dark dark


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ Silence??


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jwill0486 said:


> alone, and missed another dash


but i si alone in my own little world its o so dark dark dark















[/quote]


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

/is all alone









but at least i have whiskey!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

not alone


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

calm down...you have me...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

alone and not in rip


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

deedni


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i'm pretty lonely


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Fgeeling the lonelyness


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

:rasp:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

alone. Cobra Unit will own you.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

isnt alone but secretly loves this thread


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/is alone

until C0Rey wakes up


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

me too

/is alone

until C0Rey wakes up


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm alone too..

I'm alone


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

(1) friends


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

C0Rey wake up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/awake and alone


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/pees pants


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alone at 5:30 EST?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

abandoned


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Secluded.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dead


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Alone @ 9:51 Los Angeles Time


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

loser......


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

afterdash loneliness


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

afterdash hangover


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Talkin to myself alone.......


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

alone


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

eat a donkey dick

I guess I was too mean.

Alone again.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> eat a donkey dick


No donkeys in this thread... is all alone dyings from da lonlies


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/waits for **** reference from 06 034 CL 404 or whatever that guy's name is :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/kicks a rock


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


>


x like 20


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Boooo


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> x2










shortbus.......


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

tops


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

preeetty quiet in here this morning.....


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

not no more


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Booooooooo


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Again?/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just posted in a thread one minute ago


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grrrr!!!


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

~I am only alone if I lose touch of the ones that past~​


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh gosh!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

No one is here... I declare myself King of RIP!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

why not?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh then since there is no one here now I am the Queen


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am King... make me a sandwhich Pink! and make it snappy!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

therizmans anthem

I was alone,I was all by myself
No one was looking, I was thinking of you
Oh yeah, did I mention I was all by myself
All by myself...
All by myself...
All by myself...

I went to your house,but no one was there
I went in your room
I was all by myself
You and me had
Such wonderful times
When I'm all by myself,
All by myself


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> I am King... make me a sandwhich Pink! and make it snappy!


Grrrrr







I can't I hate the kitchen


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> I am King... make me a sandwhich Pink! and make it snappy!


poof, you're a sandwich.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

acestro said:


> poof, you're a sandwich.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

{{{{{{{{{poof}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/is all alone


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

me too


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I want a good sammich damnit! On a good note, I was cleaning up a yard for my land lord today and one of the girls who lived there did make me a sammich and it was yummy and she was hot!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

/thinks there should be a rule about posting in All Alone thread when not alone.....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/is actually not alone sees theizman

/gets him subway


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geis said:


> /thinks there should be a rule about posting in All Alone thread when not alone.....


/thought this was obvious :laugh:

/may just delete posts


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/feeling the lonleyness


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> /feeling the lonleyness


word


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> /is actually not alone sees theizman
> 
> /gets him subway


Aww... I love you Pink


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/is not alone...but wantss to be


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

so.. you guys like the all alone thread?









did you know that there's an all alone subforum?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=290


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> so.. you guys like the all alone thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it takes longer to come n check if someone is back


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> so.. you guys like the all alone thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it takes longer to come n check if someone is back








[/quote]

Thats cause rarely is anyone ever back...

And how about a nice Quiznos toasted sub this time?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lonley

/decides to get thetiz quiznos this time

/puts jalapenos on it also


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> lonley
> 
> /decides to get thetiz quiznos this time
> 
> /puts jalapenos on it also


I like the way you think! How about some lemonade too?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

puttin on the riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitz


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

....














aahh lol im j/k you all are good people.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/looks around

/scratches balls

/farts

/scratches balls


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

blueberry called me a retard...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

what!?!?!?! I love you timbz!!!! dont say that baby.....come on your better than that!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wow, loving moment there.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> /looks around
> 
> /scratches balls
> 
> ...


Total guy!! thats all u guys do


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

sometimes its so good to be alone


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lonley for one whole hour


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/doesn't hate PinK because she is prettier than me


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^^







thank you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and she's not sorry about it, either


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im all alone, its dark, im watching a fishing programme, man HAVE I DIED


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

/is all alone


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------

